# Comcast Digital Cable Box ?



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

So I've had digital cable with Comcast a long time and my series 2 tivo for a couple years. I'm tired of the IR Blasters and the occasional screw up with channel changing. What's the best way to get a Digital Cable box from Comcast that has the serial connection? Is it as simple as calling them?

Thanks


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

That would be a good start. Are you sure your current box does not have a serial input of some sort?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

There is no easy way.

Consider this, even if you get a cable box with a working serial port at anytime it could be or become deactivated. Then you'll lose all recordings until you can call Comcrap and talk to a CSR who more than likely won't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - I'm positive no serial connection (unless it's hidden behind back plate). I'm just wondering if I ask them for a new box with a serial connection whether they're gonna wonder if I'm trying to hack free pay-per-view or what...


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

What kind of box do you have(DCT 700, 2000 or 2500)???


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I used to have a Comcast Digital box with Serial control. Although I liked the serial control, it was not a HD capable box.

I switched to the Comcast HD Digital Box and had to go with the IRBlaster, since none of their newer models offer that feature. I haven't really had many issues with the blaster, except for the occasional Cat sabotage, cause I haven't velcro'd them in place yet. Also I believe the Comcast HD Digital cable box to provide a superior picture over the original digital serial-capable box.

How often are the IR channel changing screw-ups occuring for you?


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

The DCT 2000 and 2500 series have serial interfaces on them. The DCT 700 does not. There isn't enough room on the back (the thing is only a few inghces wide).

For what its worth, in my area (Northern California), Comcast has stopped carrying the DCT 2000's and is giving out DCT 700s instead. They've got all the regular analog cable channels simulcast on digital, so the DCT 700 is viable now.

When my DCT 2244 (ne. 2000) went out I would have preferred another DCT 2000 or 2500, but they simply don't have any. The DCT 700 was my only choice for SD, non-DVR use. So back to IR again. That Tivo is in for service right now so I don't know how well it will work. The DCT 700 is massively more responsive than the DCT 2000, but we'll have to see...


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

ROTFLMAO

"Cat sabotage"

I love it, probably cause I own a cat that I can see intentionally knocking the IR blaster around. Luckily my serial works.


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

My set top box is a General Instruments Starfone Model SFT2. I've probably had it around 7-8 years. IR channel changes happens probably 1 time a week with the normal 2 digit channels. With the 3 digit channels screws up probably half the time. Until recently I didn't have much reason to ever record off the 3 digit channels... No cat sabotage here.

So are people having good luck with IR blasters and the newer Comcast set top boxes and serial isn't that big of a deal?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I've seen two channel muff-ups from our Series 2 TiVo working with a Comcast STB over the past year -- coincidently both were TiVo Suggestions. (Whew!)


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I have an office close by to my house.. I just continued to return the units until they gave me one that had an active serial port. It took a total of 3 visits. The people at the counter did not care if I needed to swap my box out -- as long as I did not need assistance with connecting it back together.


----------



## muffinman (Mar 2, 2004)

Just give them a call. I did this about 2 years ago and they just came out and swapped my cable box. I'm getting an HD cable box from Comcast in this weekend and asked if the seriel connector was standard and was told yes. I'll let ya know what I find (this is in portland, or btw).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The connector is standard. Its operation is not! LOL!


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

Much simpler than I expected. I went to the Comcast office and swapped it out and told them why I wanted a different one. They were very nice about it - and gave me a Motorola box with the serial port. Got home and hooked it up and channel changing never seems to fail now!

But my first impression was that this Motorola box was not forgiving - if you have poor signal strength - because my HBO channels and my attempt at an ON Demand feature was all choppy and had green lines running through it. So I called Comcast and they had to send a technician. Of course when the technician the next day - everything was working fine and he said the signal was very good. So I hope that this choppy-ness doesn't happen often.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

You could install a signal booster if you continue to have problems.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

triftraf said:


> But my first impression was that this Motorola box was not forgiving - if you have poor signal strength - because my HBO channels and my attempt at an ON Demand feature was all choppy and had green lines running through it. So I called Comcast and they had to send a technician. Of course when the technician the next day - everything was working fine and he said the signal was very good. So I hope that this choppy-ness doesn't happen often.


Do you have your signal split? If so, this very well may be the cause.

I recently was on one of the short-term promos with a cable box (I never set up my Tivo to use it), but I NEVER could get On Demand working.. I think because I have the cable split a bunch of times. I could get the digital channels I was supposed to be getting, just not On Demand.


----------



## muffinman (Mar 2, 2004)

Triftraf, are you using a HD box? After being told twice that the a serial connection is standard, the technician came out today to install the HD cable box and there is no serial connection so I had to dig out my IR blasters from the "miscellaneous cables/adapters graveyard box". I asked him and he said none of the HD boxes have it they're all IR only. He seemed generally nice and knowledgeable about everything else and said I wasn't the first person to have this happen. But if I can go down and pick up a box with the serial connection I'd prefer that, the IR blasters blow in my book.

I've experienced the stuttering as well before, they can put a signal booster on it or make sure you're using a quality splitter and cables.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I just got Comcast with a Motorola digital box (not the PVR; I think it was DCT 2500 model but I don't remember the exact model number). I wasn't having any luck setting up the IR blaster code, then I did a quick search on this forum and discovered that my particular model works with the serial port; fortunately I was able to find my serial cable, hooked it up, and that was it. No need to test IR codes and such. Works flawlessly.


----------



## mahk (Mar 1, 2005)

muffinman said:


> Triftraf, are you using a HD box? After being told twice that the a serial connection is standard, the technician came out today to install the HD cable box and there is no serial connection so I had to dig out my IR blasters from the "miscellaneous cables/adapters graveyard box". I asked him and he said none of the HD boxes have it they're all IR only. He seemed generally nice and knowledgeable about everything else and said I wasn't the first person to have this happen. But if I can go down and pick up a box with the serial connection I'd prefer that, the IR blasters blow in my book.
> 
> I've experienced the stuttering as well before, they can put a signal booster on it or make sure you're using a quality splitter and cables.


Unfortunately not -- none of the Comcast HD boxes have the serial port, so we're stuck with shoddy IR blasters until the ole Series 3 finally makes its way to the marketplace (sounds like October).


----------

